# Claim filled for a car 🚘 I Sold



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I got a call today and email that a car i sold to my dad to put under my brother's name 3 months ago was in a accident and the claim was sent to my insurance company. People are claiming injuries. It has some sort of police reference number on it as well.

Weird thing is my car was a 2008 and the email mentioned 2014.

I talked to my dad and he told me the 2008 car was stolen, they immediatly filed police report. Police found it but said it was involved in a crime so they didn't hand it over right away. When they finally gave it back the windows were smashed and side was completely bent. I knew some of this but also earlier I was told my brother sold it. Guess that wasn't the case.

I talked to the insurance lady and she'll call me back tomorrow. But of course I'm worried &#128543;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

What kind of watercraft hit him?


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Sorry. I hope it turns out fine. Don't panick, keep your calm!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> What kind of watercraft hit him?


I'm thinking its a vehicle right. Its stating vehicle and or watercraft.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

Dad and brother ganstas? Best of luck, hope it turns out well for you


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Something similar happened to me once. An excluded driver(my former roommate) on my insurance was involved in an accident. He was not insured and got into an accident. I received an email from my insurance company which freaked me out. I called them immediately and was told about the matter. It was resolved with a single call. Be padient, you don't know the whole story yet. It will resolve, stay calm!


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

It’s ok Mkang, this will get resolved and you will get cleared of this. Some numb nuts has put this in the system nonetheless but it will get straightened out in your best interest.

If you need us to strong arm anybody just say the word 😉✈


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Yeah but the whole situation is scary. I dont like this type of shady activity hovering over my good name &#128527;.

I watched a documentary where the victim of social security fraud is still paying hundreds of thousands for something he didnt do.

I checked my insurance bills and looks like I successfully removed it, unless there was something else I had to do.

The other problem would be if they didn't transfer the car properly at dmv. My mom assured me that they got the new plates and pink slip in May. But my mom has a tendency to overlook things so let's see.









Then my dad said the car was reported stolen in June and accident was in July. So we're not liable for what happens since we reported it stolen &#129300;&#128173;


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah but the whole situation is scary. I dont like this type of shady activity hovering over my good name &#128527;.
> 
> I watched a documentary where the victim of social security fraud is still paying hundreds of thousands for something he didnt do.
> 
> ...


If the title is out of your name shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah but the whole situation is scary. I dont like this type of shady activity hovering over my good name &#128527;.
> 
> I watched a documentary where the victim of social security fraud is still paying hundreds of thousands for something he didnt do.
> 
> ...


Hondas get stolen. Honda, solve this problem, it is time &#128553;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah but the whole situation is scary. I dont like this type of shady activity hovering over my good name &#128527;.
> 
> I watched a documentary where the victim of social security fraud is still paying hundreds of thousands for something he didnt do.
> 
> ...


I don't know about Cali, but in Arizona we have a "sold notice". Effectively, the previous owner announces with the state, that the vehicle is no longer his, and if the new owner doesn't properly put the title into their name, the previous owners not liable for any accidents, Etc


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> If the title is out of your name shouldn't be an issue.


Once I signed the pink slip over, I didn't have to do anything dmv right?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Once I signed the pink slip over, I didn't have to do anything dmv right?


I guess pink slip is title in Cali


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I got a call today and email that a car i sold to my dad to put under my brother's name 3 months ago was in a accident and the claim was sent to my insurance company. People are claiming injuries. It has some sort of police reference number on it as well.
> 
> Weird thing is my car was a 2008 and the email mentioned 2014.
> 
> ...


Don't disturb yourself, they get the names from the title ... if it had 3 different owners , they probably send it to all 3( if your brother did sell it)
This also happens when they tow your ex vehicle ...if the present owner doesn't claim the vehicle , they will send a letter to all previous owners of the vehicle .


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Once I signed the pink slip over, I didn't have to do anything dmv right?


What if the new owner never put it in his name?
This could be the explanation why you're getting the letters.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> Don't disturb yourself, they get the names from the title ... if it had 3 different owners , they probably send it to all 3( if your brother did sell it)
> This also happens when they tow your ex vehicle ...if the present owner doesn't claim the vehicle , they will send a letter to all previous owners of the vehicle .


Wow, way to do your research INSURANCE COMPANIES.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

The Honda was reported stolen before the accident happened. Case closed.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Just go to the local police administration office and give them the vin number/ lic plate ... history will show all the ex owners name and date.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Who may have caused the accident, your brother or the thief?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> What if the new owner never put it in his name?


Turns out it was still under brothers name. But was just mentioning my dad told me earlier my brother sold it, not the case. My dad assumed my brother sold it for drugs. But told us like it was a fact. Use to it with them &#129318;‍♀.



Road Hu$tle said:


> Who may have caused the accident, your brother or the thief?


It was the thief. Not brother. They said accident was July 20. Brother reported missing in June.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Turns out it was still under brothers name. But was just mentioning my dad told me earlier my brother sold it, not the case. My dad assumed my brother sold it for drugs. But told us like it was a fact. Use to it with them &#129318;‍♀.
> 
> 
> It was the thief. Not brother. They said accident was July 20. They reported missing in June.


Then why do you care? You and your family will be fine. That thief was a rookie by the way. He was chasing Hondas. I mean come on!!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mbd said:


> Just go to the local police administration office and give them the vin number/ lic plate ... history will show all the ex owners name and date.


Will do that if insurance company isn't able to help resolve it. Need to see if it was properly transferred under brothers name.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Going forward , always change title name and take your lic plates with you... let the new owner get new plates . Car flippers will just hand your title to the new owner and they might take too long to change the title.
Once you sell your vehicle , go to the dmv registration site and report it as sold.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Turns out it was still under brothers name. But was just mentioning my dad told me earlier my brother sold it, not the case. My dad assumed my brother sold it for drugs. But told us like it was a fact. Use to it with them &#129318;‍♀.
> 
> 
> It was the thief. Not brother. They said accident was July 20. They reported missing in June.


If you're 100% sure that ended up in your brother's name then you're fine.
Some redundancy is if you're a 100% that it was reported stolen.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Buying from and selling cars to dealers is not the best financial decision, but it saves you from inconveniences like this. You will be perfectly fine, but surely this is not a pleasant experience.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Then why do you care? You and your family will be fine. That thief was a rookie by the way. He was chasing Hondas. I mean come on!!!


I care because its still pending/unsure. As of now I have a claim under my name. I dont trust people will handle it right.

I also had a issue last year where someone managed to steal thousands out of my card, after I replied yes to fraud alert. Thanks capitol one &#128515;&#128077;. Then got accused of using it myself by the agents, because some were at a store 30 miles away. Was told at a couple points that they dont see it as fraud. Spend hours on the phone, first time to fill the report. Then found out later the report was closed because the operator made a error. Oh and the fraud continued on my replaced, then locked account. They hacked a locked account!

Then i called again and spent hours on the phone and the lady finally helped after first saying there was nothing she could do. The proof was in the system, they just couldn't put it together. This time the card actually locked and the fraud was cleared. I haven't used that card in a year. Considering killing it but I had it for 16 years. Unfortunately the bank associated with the card changed to capitol 1 which started the problem.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I care because its still pending/unsure. As of now I have a claim under my name. I dont trust people will handle it right.
> 
> I also had a issue last year where someone managed to steal thousands out of my card, after I replied yes to fraud alert. Thanks capitol one &#128515;&#128077;. Then got accused of using it myself by the agents, because some were at a store 30 miles away. Was told at a couple points that they dont see it as fraud. Spend hours on the phone, first time to fill the report. Then found out later the report was closed because the operator made a error. Oh and the fraud continued on my replaced, then locked account. They hacked a locked account!
> 
> Then i called again and spent hours on the phone and the lady finally helped after first saying there was nothing she could do. The proof was in the system, they just couldn't put it together. This time the card actually locked and the fraud was cleared. I haven't used that card in a year. Considering killing it but I had it for 16 years. Unfortunately the bank associated with the card changed to capitol 1 which started the problem.


I can give you my cloak of protection but then what do i get in return?


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Regardless of the outcome, my brother would get his ass whooped if I was you ✊👊🚑🤕


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I can give you my cloak of protection but then what do i get in return?


A high 5 and a thank you &#128522; .


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> A high 5 and a thank you &#128522; .
> 
> View attachment 500323


I'm so over you.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I'm so over you.


Sorry was I supposed to say suck your @@@@? &#129488;


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Some thieves are not bad. I had left the car door open once, and my credit cards were stolen. The guy purchased grocery with them ☹ The bank voided the transactions and I felt good for the thief 😇


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Some thieves are not bad. I had left the car door open once, and my credit cards were stolen. The guy purchased grocery with them ☹ The bank voided the transactions and I felt good for the thief &#128519;


Ugh no. Thieves suck.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Ugh no. Thieves suck.


This thief seemed hungry, he was buying food ☹ What else could he have been doing at Target?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Sorry was I supposed to say suck your @@@@? &#129488;


I just don't know anymore...


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> If you need us to strong arm anybody just say the word &#128521;


Those sick shades paired with your perfectly ironed Kenneth Cole dress shirt just screams "strong arm"
Please show some mercy and go easy on those poor bastards


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Road Hu$tle said:


> This thief seemed hungry, he was buying food ☹ What else could he have been doing at Target?


Gift cards to resell, unless you have a copy of the receipt and it shows food the thief was buying something to resell or trade more then likely for drugs. You don't go breaking into cars because your hungry


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It was the thief. Not brother. They said accident was July 20. Brother reported missing in June.


I am thinking this. When a stolen car was involved in an accident, car thieves usually would run away and would leave the car without attendant. If the thief didn't run away and he tried to exchange driver's info, the other car owner would have the driver's info.
( You should report about this claim to police. but wait and make sure things are very clear.)
You said the car was stolen in June and recovered (may be in July) and police released it (may be in AUG) then your brother sold it (May be AUG). Didn't he report about stolen case to insurance and didn't he try to get insurance check? Timeline is a little bit odd. First thing you should do is to make sure your bother is totally not related to the reported stolen case. Ask him seriously. If it was not a stolen case and he gave it to someone for his debt, he could go to jail when police found out. In this case, You should not talk to insurance first about car was stolen. Make sure every thing is in right order and then talk to insurance.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Once I signed the pink slip over, I didn't have to do anything dmv right?


You should always file a Notice of Transfer and Release of Liability with the DMV in California. You're required to do it by law within 10 days of selling a vehicle, but that's not the main reason to do it. If you sell your car and don't file the notice, and the new owner goes zig-zagging across multiple Bay Area bridges (because there was a surge on the other side :wink: ) and racks up toll violations or if (s)he gets parking tickets then the DMV will give the agency in question your details and they could hold you liable. The Notice of Transfer is proof that you sold the vehicle and proof that you notified DMV of the sale. There's an online filing option:

https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/vehic...zXgFTxoy0j7iPn9UMIYtqCya_EdS0EWcaAo-NEALw_wcB


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I got a call today and email that a car i sold to my dad to put under my brother's name 3 months ago was in a accident and the claim was sent to my insurance company. People are claiming injuries. It has some sort of police reference number on it as well.
> 
> Weird thing is my car was a 2008 and the email mentioned 2014.
> 
> ...


STORY KEEPS CHANGING . . . SOLD
STOLEN . . . 
STILL UNDER YOUR NAME ????

NOTARIES ARE CHEAP.



Mkang14 said:


> Turns out it was still under brothers name. But was just mentioning my dad told me earlier my brother sold it, not the case. My dad assumed my brother sold it for drugs. But told us like it was a fact. Use to it with them &#129318;‍♀.
> 
> 
> It was the thief. Not brother. They said accident was July 20. Brother reported missing in June.


I suspected . . .
Ever hear of a " Rock Rental" ?

Where a car is loaned out for days or weeks in exchange for drugs ?










Often used in Commission of a crime.

Or to " Rip Off" other rock dealers.
To come back full of bullet holes or damaged.

Often shot at in bad sections of town when recognized.



Mkang14 said:


> Once I signed the pink slip over, I didn't have to do anything dmv right?


.Did you get a notarized COPY of the transfer !?!?

If not . . .it is STILL YOUR LIABILITY ON RECORD !

( CRACK DEALER NOW HAS YOUR ADDRESS FROM TITLE !)



Mkang14 said:


> I care because its still pending/unsure. As of now I have a claim under my name. I dont trust people will handle it right.
> 
> I also had a issue last year where someone managed to steal thousands out of my card, after I replied yes to fraud alert. Thanks capitol one &#128515;&#128077;. Then got accused of using it myself by the agents, because some were at a store 30 miles away. Was told at a couple points that they dont see it as fraud. Spend hours on the phone, first time to fill the report. Then found out later the report was closed because the operator made a error. Oh and the fraud continued on my replaced, then locked account. They hacked a locked account!
> 
> Then i called again and spent hours on the phone and the lady finally helped after first saying there was nothing she could do. The proof was in the system, they just couldn't put it together. This time the card actually locked and the fraud was cleared. I haven't used that card in a year. Considering killing it but I had it for 16 years. Unfortunately the bank associated with the card changed to capitol 1 which started the problem.


NEXT TIME
AT LEAST GET A SIGNED COPY OF BILL OF SALE WITH 2 WITNESSES YOU CAN TRUST & FIND !

( YOUR LAST RECOURSE . . .IS TO FILE AN UNAUTHORIZED USE COMPLAINT.)

UMMMM . . .
Since its Still under your name . . .
I will give you $300.00 for it if it Runs & Rolls . . .


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Ugh no. Thieves suck.


There's a real sucking theme developing here. Not that anybody minds.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Okay so basically im ****ed.


The Gift of Fish said:


> You should always file a Notice of Transfer and Release of Liability with the DMV in California. You're required to do it by law within 10 days of selling a vehicle, but that's not the main reason to do it. If you sell your car and don't file the notice, and the new owner goes zig-zagging across multiple Bay Area bridges (because there was a surge on the other side :wink: ) and racks up toll violations or if (s)he gets parking tickets then the DMV will give the agency in question your details and they could hold you liable. The Notice of Transfer is proof that you sold the vehicle and proof that you notified DMV of the sale. There's an online filing option:
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/vehic...zXgFTxoy0j7iPn9UMIYtqCya_EdS0EWcaAo-NEALw_wcB


Okay now im even more ****ing scared &#128552;

Never heard of this &#129318;‍♀. What if im left responsible for injuries claimed by the people in the vehicle/watercraft &#128557;.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay now im even more @@@@ing scared &#128552;
> 
> Never heard of this &#129318;‍♀. What if im left responsible for injuries claimed by the people in the vehicle/watercraft &#128557;.


&#129318;‍♂ Vehicle was reported stolen. You are fine!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You should always file a Notice of Transfer and Release of Liability with the DMV in California. You're required to do it by law within 10 days of selling a vehicle, but that's not the main reason to do it. If you sell your car and don't file the notice, and the new owner goes zig-zagging across multiple Bay Area bridges (because there was a surge on the other side :wink: ) and racks up toll violations or if (s)he gets parking tickets then the DMV will give the agency in question your details and they could hold you liable. The Notice of Transfer is proof that you sold the vehicle and proof that you notified DMV of the sale. There's an online filing option:
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/vehic...zXgFTxoy0j7iPn9UMIYtqCya_EdS0EWcaAo-NEALw_wcB


This. Times eleventybillion. Also available in Texas and that is what I do right after I sell a vehicle, which I do a few times a year since I flip them. Not sure about CA, but at least in TX it's still not 100% way out if the buyer doesn't title it, but when you have a receipt of filing the notification and a bill of sale, at least tolls and other tickets can be voided.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> &#129318;‍♂ Vehicle was reported stolen. You are fine!


@The Gift of Fish and @tohunt4me Said im ****ed.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> @The Gift of Fish and @tohunt4me Said im @@@@ed.


They are pulling your leg :wink:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> They are pulling your leg :wink:


What they said sounds legit. Dont think they're that evil to make it up.

I looked up transfer information and don't remember seeing anything else i had to do. God I must have overlooked something then. Going to be a hard day stressing over this &#128557;&#129318;‍♀


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> @The Gift of Fish and @tohunt4me Said im @@@@ed.


Get on the phone with the insurance company and tell them to go **** themselves since you even removed the car from your policy. I'm by no means an insurance expert, nor do I play one on TV, but I fail to understand how your insurance company can file a claim against your policy for a vehicle you have removed two months prior.

Then again..., insurance companies are the devil, so I'm sure they have a way. Plus..., we're talking about Commiefornia, so anything is possible.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I care because its still pending/unsure. As of now I have a claim under my name. I dont trust people will handle it right.


Yeah I'd stay on top of it. You don't want to be denied at your next job interview because of your connections to organized crime, history of grand theft auto, and reckless driving accidents.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> What they said sounds legit. Dont think they're that evil to make it up.
> 
> I looked up transfer information and don't remember seeing anything else i had to do. God I must have overlooked something then. Going to be a hard day stressing over this &#128557;&#129318;‍♀


It is legit but it doesn't matter in your case. Suppose you are still the owner of the car, but it was stolen before the accident. So just chill.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Get on the phone with the insurance company and tell them to go @@@@ themselves since you even removed the car from your policy. I'm by no means an insurance expert, nor do I play one on TV, but I fail to understand how your insurance company can file a claim against your policy for a vehicle you have removed two months prior.
> 
> Then again..., insurance companies are the devil, so I'm sure they have a way. Plus..., we're talking about Commiefornia, so anything is possible.


When I talked to the insurance lady she was saying the claim was was strange to. I guess mainly because it was filed 1 month later by the other people insurance company. Dont think she even knew I canceled the insurance in May. But she was going to gather more info and call me &#129318;‍♀

Ny dad told me to tell the insurance company to back off too and if they don't give them his number &#128514;. 



Road Hu$tle said:


> It is legit but it doesn't matter in your case. Suppose you are still the owner of the car, but it was stolen before the accident. So just chill.


Chilling won't happen. &#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀

I need more information today



Trafficat said:


> Yeah I'd stay on top of it. You don't want to be denied at your next job interview because of your connections to organized crime, history of grand theft auto, and reckless driving accidents.


I didnt even think of this. Wtf


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Yeah I'd stay on top of it. You don't want to be denied at your next job interview because of your connections to organized crime, history of grand theft auto, and reckless driving accidents.


Dude, those things need proof. Just because you are the owner of the car used for crime, it doesn't make you a criminal. The car was stolen and was reported stolen.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I just don't know anymore...


Dont know what? I sent you cute gif rsponse and you got weird. Theres what happend.


tohunt4me said:


> I suspected . . .
> Ever hear of a " Rock Rental" ?
> 
> Where a car is loaned out for days or weeks in exchange for drugs ?


I never heard of it. But I bet you're exactly right. This has to be it. Because my brother had several cars stolen. All cars my parents bought so he could drive to work.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Dude, those things need proof. Just because you are the owner of the car used for crime, it doesn't make you a criminal. The car was stolen and was reported stolen.


True when it comes to criminal court procedures, but I wonder why it is coming back to her insurance. Could there be some identity theft involved? If her insurance company settles a claim rather than trying to fight it, will the case be considered suspiciously like the person whose name is tied to the policy had some fault in the incident?

Suppose the person found her insurance information in the glovebox, and claimed to be her in order to avoid consequences.That person could be claiming to be her when facing criminal charges or fines as well. It doesn't hurt to be a little proactive and make sure everything is being handled properly because you know the people at the insurance companies just want to do as little work as possible, and the same is true with government officials.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> True when it comes to criminal court procedures, but I wonder why it is coming back to her insurance. Could there be some identity theft involved? If her insurance company settles a claim rather than trying to fight it, will the case be considered suspiciously like the person whose name is tied to the policy had some fault in the incident?
> 
> Suppose the person found her insurance information in the glovebox, and claimed to be her in order to avoid consequences.That person could be claiming to be her when facing criminal charges or fines as well. It doesn't hurt to be a little proactive and make sure everything is being handled properly because you know the people at the insurance companies just want to do as little work as possible, and the same is true with government officials.


Yes to all that, but she will be perfectly fine at the end.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Suppose the person found her insurance information in the glovebox, and claimed to be her in order to avoid consequences.That person could be claiming to be her when facing criminal charges or fines as well.


That is a great point. I bet thats what happend &#129318;‍♀.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> That is a great point. I bet thats what happend &#129318;‍♀.


For the sake of argument. You will have so many witnesses and other records that you were somewhere else at the time of the accident and not in that car. There is no proof whatsoever that you were the driver.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay so basically im @@@@ed.
> 
> Okay now im even more @@@@ing scared &#128552;
> 
> Never heard of this &#129318;‍♀. What if im left responsible for injuries claimed by the people in the vehicle/watercraft &#128557;.


California law requires you complete the online Notice of Transfer of Vehicle Liability within 10 days of selling a vehicle. This requirement is in addition to signing over the pink slip. This is to protect you from situations exactly like this.

I had something similar happen to me, although not nearly as severe as what you're going through. I sold an old minivan to an ex-coworker who later abandoned it on Hwy. 780 in Benicia. I received a bill in the mail from the towing company as the jerk*ff never registered the car in his name. Luckily I had printed the confirmation from DMV when I completed the online transfer and provided both the tow company and CHP the confirmation number, they even offered to sell me back the van for $600.

It's an honest mistake and I think you should be fine, but in the event you receive any sort of legal notice whatsoever contact a lawyer ASAP.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I got a call today and email that a car i sold to my dad to put under my brother's name 3 months ago was in a accident and the claim was sent to my insurance company. People are claiming injuries. It has some sort of police reference number on it as well.
> 
> Weird thing is my car was a 2008 and the email mentioned 2014.
> 
> ...


Let your dad handle it &#128104;‍&#128102;That's what he's for,
and occasional unsecured nonrepayable loan &#128176;


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Those sick shades paired with your perfectly ironed Kenneth Cole dress shirt just screams "strong arm"
> Please show some mercy and go easy on those poor bastards


Walk softly and carry a big stick.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ubering4Beer said:


> California law requires you complete the online Notice of Transfer of Vehicle Liability within 10 days of selling a vehicle. This requirement is in addition to signing over the pink slip. This is to protect you from situations exactly like this.
> 
> I had something similar happen to me, although not nearly as severe as what you're going through. I sold an old minivan to an ex-coworker who later abandoned it on Hwy. 780 in Benicia. I received a bill in the mail from the towing company as the jerk*ff never registered the car in his name. Luckily I had printed the confirmation from DMV when I completed the online transfer and provided both the tow company and CHP the confirmation number, they even offered to sell me back the van for $600.
> 
> It's an honest mistake and I think you should be fine, but in the event you receive any sort of legal notice whatsoever contact a lawyer ASAP.


If my brother shows proof and claims the car is under his name would that remove me from liability?


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> If my brother shows proof and claims the car is under his name would that remove me from liability?


That would be a question for a lawyer, unfortunately :-(


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> If my brother shows proof and claims the car is under his name would that remove me from liability?


I would think that should be a good sign that the car is registered under him. But if he failed to maintain his own insurance for the car, and someone is pretending to be you, the insurance could still apply if they are convinced that person is you, even if you cancelled the policy for the car assuming you are still insured by that same company for your other cars.... just the same as if you were driving someone else's uninsured car and they didn't have insurance.

https://www.claimsjournal.com/news/national/2014/06/05/249762.htm


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Let your dad handle it &#128104;‍&#128102;That's what he's for,
> and occasional loan &#128176;


Yes true. Last night my dad started gathering documents to go to war with the insurance company &#128514;.

So today if they don't clear me, I'll have to get him involved and that's the last thing they want &#129320;


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes true. Last night my dad started gathering documents to go to war with the insurance company &#128514;.
> 
> So today if they don't clear me, I'll have to get him involved and that's the last thing they want &#129320;


Lucky to have someone like that.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes true. Last night my dad started gathering documents to go to war with the insurance company &#128514;.
> 
> So today if they don't clear me, I'll have to get him involved and that's the last thing they want &#129320;


Dad, aka: the Big Guns.
That's what u tell the insurance company
"_Resolve this NOW or I will be forced to get my Father "Sue 'em for Negligence"
Kang, involved"_


----------



## UberEunuch (Jan 14, 2020)

You sold the car and canceled insurance. Failed to return tags to dmv. 
Sooo...that car is still yours...then it was driven without insurance.
Your ins will say..we got nothing to do with the claim...there in no active ins on it.
Whole claim will be on you. 
Car got stolen? Too bad very hard to prove it really was stolen..it will be easier to go after you than investigate all that.
Im sorry this happend to you but very often small mistakes cost a lot.
Good luck.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

UberEunuch said:


> You sold the car and canceled insurance. Failed to return tags to dmv.
> Sooo...that car is still yours...then it was driven without insurance.
> Your ins will say..we got nothing to do with the claim...there in no active ins on it.
> Whole claim will be on you.
> ...


"Hard to prove if car was stolen" Why it is hard?


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Road Hu$tle said:


> "Hard to prove if car was stolen" Why it is hard?


Because Uber Attorney and driver @UberEunuch says so.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberEunuch said:


> You sold the car and canceled insurance. Failed to return tags to dmv.
> Sooo...that car is still yours...then it was driven without insurance.
> Your ins will say..we got nothing to do with the claim...there in no active ins on it.
> Whole claim will be on you.
> ...


There's so much to this &#128517;. Just talked to my dad and get some more information. Let me list the order of events..

May 23, Sold car via signing pink slip to brother. Brother got new plates and comoleted his part of getting got the car transferred with the dmv. Brother also got insurance for the car before I cancelled my insurance for the car. Looks like he didnt get new plates. 
June, car was stollen. A few days later mom and brother went to sf pd and reported it stollen.
July 20, car was in accident. Pd sent letter to brother saying car was found but they are holding it for review of possible criminal activity. Brother got the car back a couple of weeks later and car was smashed on side.
Yesterday, insurance company informed me of a claim submitted by the people injured because of the July 20 accident (while still reported as stolen). Weird they also reported the car as a 2014 accord when its a 2008 accord.
Mkang freaking out &#128557;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> @The Gift of Fish and @tohunt4me Said im @@@@ed.


No, I didn't. Don't panic! The DMV requires the Notice of Transfer but, as I said, the main reason to send it is in case the new owner racks up parking tickets or toll violations. If you reported the vehicle stolen then you've got nothing to worry about regarding the accident.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> There's so much to this &#128517;. Just talked to my dad and get some more information. Let me list the order of events..
> 
> May 23, Sold car via signing pink slip to brother. Brother got new plates and comoleted his part of getting the car transferred with the dmv. Brother also got insurance for the car before I cancelled my insurance for the car.
> June, car was stollen. A few days later mom and brother went to sf pd and reported it stollen.
> ...


Freaking out about what? &#128513;


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> There's so much to this &#128517;. Just talked to my dad and get some more information. Let me list the order of events..
> 
> May 23, Sold car via signing pink slip to brother. Brother got new plates and comoleted his part of getting the car transferred with the dmv. Brother also got insurance for the car before I cancelled my insurance for the car.
> June, car was stollen. A few days later mom and brother went to sf pd and reported it stollen.
> ...


Stay your usual chill self Mkang, there's just some red tape bullshit that has to get worked out but your name will be and is clear.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Your brother has done his part, so no ✊👊🚑🤕 for him


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> There's so much to this &#128517;. Just talked to my dad and get some more information. Let me list the order of events..
> 
> May 23, Sold car via signing pink slip to brother. Brother got new plates and comoleted his part of getting the car transferred with the dmv. Brother also got insurance for the car before I cancelled my insurance for the car.
> June, car was stollen. A few days later mom and brother went to sf pd and reported it stollen.
> ...


There's a file in the cake. Shuu &#129323;


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Your brother has done his part, so no ✊&#128074;&#128657;&#129301; for him


Road, did you botch a budding romance between you and kang?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Once I signed the pink slip over, I didn't have to do anything dmv right?


I sold a car and almost a year later, I got a registraion renwal form in the mail. I never turned in the plates. Lesson learned.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Road, did you botch a budding romance between you and kang?


I don't want to receive a ✊&#128074;&#128657;&#129301; from her dad.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

njn said:


> I sold a car and almost a year later, I got a registraion renwal form in the mail. I never turned in the plates. Lesson learned.


U should of registered the car again.
Nothing says safety like 2 different sets of Tags &#128077;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, I didn't. Don't panic! The DMV requires the Notice of Transfer but, as I said, the main reason to send it is in case the new owner racks up parking tickets or toll violations. If you reported the vehicle stolen then you've got nothing to worry about regarding the accident.


Thanks for clarifying. Think im just picking up the parts where I'm potentially ****ed from each statement &#128514;. I appreciate the information. This is all good stuff to know. 


2JoshH said:


> Dad, aka: the Big Guns.
> That's what u tell the insurance company
> "_Resolve this NOW or I will be forced to get my Father "Sue 'em for Negligence"
> Kang, involved"_


Just talked to my dad about 30 min ago. He thinks the thieves ran off and police found my old insurance card in the glove compartment.

He is so confident I'm fine that he'll ✍ a check if for some reason I have to pay. But he said I HAVE TO GIVE THEM HIS NUMBER. &#128514;

Feel much better. When insurance lady calls. I'll give her information as I know it and will tell her to talk to dad to explain the situation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Dont know what? I sent you cute gif rsponse and you got weird. Theres what happend.
> 
> I never heard of it. But I bet you're exactly right. This has to be it. Because my brother had several cars stolen. All cars my parents bought so he could drive to work.


Several Cars " Stolen" . . .

Definantly a pattern.


----------



## UberEunuch (Jan 14, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> There's so much to this &#128517;. Just talked to my dad and get some more information. Let me list the order of events..
> 
> May 23, Sold car via signing pink slip to brother. Brother got new plates and comoleted his part of getting the car transferred with the dmv. Brother also got insurance for the car before I cancelled my insurance for the car.
> June, car was stollen. A few days later mom and brother went to sf pd and reported it stollen.
> ...


So you got involved in clerical mistake. 
Most likely due to covid and dmv delays...you got claimed. It should be corrected easly but you make sure that dmv removes your name from this case in their records so you dont have any issues with your own ins and chckr if you still drive Uber...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Have your dad have a talk with his son.... ✊👊🚑🤕 where is his title to the car?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

mbd said:


> Don't disturb yourself, they get the names from the title ... if it had 3 different owners , they probably send it to all 3( if your brother did sell it)
> This also happens when they tow your ex vehicle ...if the present owner doesn't claim the vehicle , they will send a letter to all previous owners of the vehicle .


Not in California.

When a vehicle is towed, notice is only mailed to the registered owner.



doyousensehumor said:


> What if the new owner never put it in his name?
> This could be the explanation why you're getting the letters.


Most likely, especially if tags are current.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Think im just picking up the parts where I'm potentially @@@@ed from each statement &#128514;. I appreciate the information. This is all good stuff to know.
> 
> Just talked to my dad about 30 min ago. He thinks the thieves ran off and police found my old insurance card in the glove compartment.
> 
> ...


Are you SURE the " Insurance Lady " IS an Insurance Lady ?

Not part of a scheme ?

( you are giving Them a LOT OF INFORMATION.)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberEunuch said:


> So you got involved in clerical mistake.
> Most likely due to covid and dmv delays...you got claimed. It should be corrected easly but you make sure that dmv removes your name from this case in their records so you dont have any issues with your own ins and chckr if you still drive Uber...


Really hope that's the case.

Just found out they weren't issued new plates. When my sister gave me the accord I had to change the plates, maybe because they were Hawaii plates.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> Once I signed the pink slip over, I didn't have to do anything dmv right?


You should always notify DMV.

So they have a record of you selling it and who is the new owner. IIRC the bill of sale even asks for the new owners drivers license.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Really hope that's the case.
> 
> Just found off they weren't issued new plates. When my sister have me the accord I had to changes the plates, maybe because they were Hawaii plates.


You have a sister in Hawaii?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> Really hope that's the case.
> 
> Just found off they weren't issued new plates. When my sister have me the accord I had to changes the plates, maybe because they were Hawaii plates.


Yea, normally the plates stay on the car unless they're personalized.



SleelWheels said:


> I guess pink slip is title in Cali


Yupp and they haven't been pink in decades. Probly 30+ years.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Yea, normally the plates stay on the car unless they're personalized.


My state . . . you TURN IN PLATES . . .
BEFORE YOU DROP INSURANCE.
OR FACE A $2,000.00 FINE.
RED TAPE.
FLAGS ON YOUR D.M.V. FILES.
BECOME UNABLE TO RENEW ANYTHING !
UNTIL PAPERS ARE SIGNED & FINES ARE PAID.

EVEN IF PLATES ARE STOLEN
IT IS A HUGE HASSLE !


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Who will receive this tough family Accord next? :wink:


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Turns out it was still under brothers name. But was just mentioning my dad told me earlier my brother sold it, not the case. My dad assumed my brother sold it for drugs. But told us like it was a fact. Use to it with them &#129318;‍♀.
> 
> 
> It was the thief. Not brother. They said accident was July 20. Brother reported missing in June.


But you mentioned that your dad thought your bother sold it for drugs....possible that the car wasn't really stolen? but used in a crime of some sort, and he reported it stolen to cover it up and set the blame elsewhere?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Really hope that's the case.
> 
> Just found out they weren't issued new plates. When my sister gave me the accord I had to change the plates, maybe because they were Hawaii plates.


LONG DRIVE FROM HAWAII . . .

COSTS UP TO $2,000.00 TO SHIP A CAR FROM HAWAII TO LOUISIANA.
PROBABLY $1,400.00 TO WEST COAST.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Who will receive this tough family Accord next? :wink:


Accord is mentioned in the Bible


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Poopy54 said:


> But you mentioned that your dad thought your bother sold it for drugs....possible that the car wasn't really stolen? but used in a crime of some sort, and he reported it stolen to cover it up and set the blame elsewhere?


HE EITHER " ROCK RENTED" IT
OR
HAD A LARGE DEBT & THE CAR MADE THEM GO AWAY AND LEAVE HIM IN 1 PIECE.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> Dont know what? I sent you cute gif rsponse and you got weird. Theres what happend.
> 
> I never heard of it. But I bet you're exactly right. This has to be it. Because my brother had several cars stolen. All cars my parents bought so he could drive to work.


Several cars stolen??

Somethings not right.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> You have a sister in Hawaii?


She was living there but now she's in CO


Poopy54 said:


> But you mentioned that your dad thought your bother sold it for drugs....possible that the car wasn't really stolen? but used in a crime of some sort, and he reported it stolen to cover it up and set the blame elsewhere?


Something is fishy. None of us know exactly what. I dont think my brother did any type of crime in it but our whole family doesn't trust my brother in these situations.



observer said:


> Several cars stolen??
> 
> Somethings not right.


Yeah &#129318;‍♀


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> She was living there but now she's in CO
> 
> Something is fishy. None of us know exactly what. I dont think my brother did any type of crime in it but our whole family doesn't trust my brother in these situations.
> 
> ...


Hawaii, CO, meh. Does she need a live-in sex slave?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> My state . . . you TURN IN PLATES . . .
> BEFORE YOU DROP INSURANCE.
> OR FACE A $2,000.00 FINE.
> RED TAPE.
> ...


Here, the plates stay with the car the vast majority of the time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SleelWheels said:


> Hawaii, CO, meh. Does she need a live-in sex slave?


HOW LARGE OF A CAGE DO YOU REQUIRE ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> LONG DRIVE FROM HAWAII . . .
> 
> COSTS UP TO $2,000.00 TO SHIP A CAR FROM HAWAII TO LOUISIANA.
> PROBABLY $1,400.00 TO WEST COAST.


My sister moved from Hawaii to CO. She spent a couple of weeks with me after she left hawaii and had the car shipped here. Her mother in law was already giving her their older suv whichbis better for snow so she gave me her car as an extra commuter car. I think was costly but not sure how much.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> She was living there but now she's in CO
> 
> Something is fishy. None of us know exactly what. I dont think my brother did any type of crime in it but our whole family doesn't trust my brother in these situations.
> 
> ...


Don't write off the option of ✊&#128074;&#128657;&#129301; to your brother yet.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The only time plates are removed is at police auctions of impounded vehicles. Those it's against the law to sell a vehicle with license plates. All plates must be removed before sale.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Suppose the person found her insurance information in the glovebox, and claimed to be her in order to avoid consequences.That person could be claiming to be her when facing criminal charges or fines as well.


That's a stretch. Someone would need more info than just an insurance card to steal someone's identity like that.



UberEunuch said:


> Car got stolen? Too bad very hard to prove it really was stolen..it will be easier to go after you than investigate all that.


Except that it was reported stolen a month before the accident.



tohunt4me said:


> Several Cars " Stolen" . . .
> 
> Definantly a pattern.





observer said:


> Several cars stolen??
> 
> Somethings not right.


Being involved in a lot of drugs will do that.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

NicFit said:


> Gift cards to resell, unless you have a copy of the receipt and it shows food the thief was buying something to resell or trade more then likely for drugs. You don't go breaking into cars because your hungry


So this explains it. I always wondered why some shady girl at the gas station sold me a Shell gas card for 50% off. I told her to pump the gas and I would buy it off her. Sure enough it worked and she pumped $30 of gas, or so. I think it was a $50 gift card so I gave her $25? Maybe she pumped $20 and I was risking $5 to have $30 on there? This was about 2015, or so.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> May 23, Sold car via signing pink slip to brother. Brother got new plates and comoleted his part of getting got the car transferred with the dmv. Brother also got insurance for the car before I cancelled my insurance for the car. Looks like he didnt get new plates.


 So, your brother transferred title to his name and he showed you he had the car insured, then you are not liable any more. CA doesn't need to return plate and will not issue new plate to new owner. Just gave your insurance company his insurance information. Your insurance company will deny the claim and you will be off the hook.
But unfortunately, your brother will be liable if he loaned out the car. He could be in big trouble for this. He reported as it was stolen. If the other car owner didn't have a chance to exchange the driver's info at the accident site, he will be fine since he reported it stolen. If the other car owner did exchange info and the car was REALLY stolen, police can make their arrest from those info.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> So, your brother transferred title to his name and he showed you he had the car insured, then you are not liable any more. CA doesn't need to return plate and will not issue new plate to new owner. Just gave your insurance company his insurance information. Your insurance company will deny the claim and you will be off the hook.
> But unfortunately, your brother will be liable if he loaned out the car. He could be in big trouble for this. He reported as it was stolen. If the other car owner didn't have a chance to exchange the driver's info at the accident site, he will be fine since he reported it stolen. If the other car owner did exchange info and the car was REALLY stolen, police can make their arrest from those info.


The stuff around the car being stollen is all speculation on our families end.

Brother has been saying its stollen from the beginning. The one spot of trust, ive seen him go into the house with the car windows down. Hes ADD so doing dumb stuff like that and very careless. But again who knows.

My dad thinks the theives must have ran off after the accident so they found my old insurance card in the glove compartment.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> The stuff around the car being stollen is all speculation on our families end.
> 
> Brother has been saying its stollen from the beginning. The one spot of trust, ive seen him go into the house with the car windows down. Hes ADD so doing dumb stuff like that and very careless. But again who knows.
> 
> My dad thinks the theives must have ran off after the accident so they found my old insurance card in the glove compartment.


Your brother needs to claim his car was stolen to his insurance company. Showing stolen report at police station would help in this matter. 
If thieves run from accident site, that is good for him even if he loaned it out.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I got a call today and email .....
> View attachment 500290


I'm a little upset too. That I wasn't able to delete your graphic from this post.

This is the advice forum, are you offering any?

How am I supposed to care about this?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> I'm a little upset too. That I wasn't able to delete your graphic from this post.
> 
> This is the advice forum, are you offering any?
> 
> How am I supposed to care about this?


Maybe jump off a bridge?

I am requesting advice for my vehicle situation. Think outside the box terri.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> I'm a little upset too. That I wasn't able to delete your graphic from this post.
> 
> This is the advice forum, are you offering any?
> 
> How am I supposed to care about this?


No one is forcing you to read the OP post.



Mkang14 said:


> Maybe jump off a bridge?
> 
> I am requesting advice for my vehicle situation. Think outside the box terri.


My advice would be for you and your parents to stop giving your brother cars to get "stolen" :redface: You can avoid all this "drama" that easy by saying no bro I can't sell you this car doesn't matter if you want to pay me twice or triple it value I don't want to be caught up in whatever madness you have planned.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

What Mr Kang sees and hears
DADDY‼‼‼
these people are being meanies
and send more money


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> DADDY‼‼‼
> these people are being meanies
> and send more money


So cute &#129336;‍♀

My dads point in saying he'd pay for it is to show how certain he is everything will turn out fine. His confidence made me feel a million times better &#129392;


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> So cute &#129336;‍♀
> 
> My dads point in saying he'd pay for it is to show how certain he is everything will turn out fine. His confidence made me feel a million times better &#129392;


Now we know who's daddy's girl is in the fam. Rightfully so.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

June132017 said:


> So this explains it. I always wondered why some shady girl at the gas station sold me a Shell gas card for 50% off. I told her to pump the gas and I would buy it off her. Sure enough it worked and she pumped $30 of gas, or so. I think it was a $50 gift card so I gave her $25? Maybe she pumped $20 and I was risking $5 to have $30 on there? This was about 2015, or so.


Sounds right, they stole a credit card, bought the gas card and you purchased stolen goods, you gave her cash and she just got away with credit card theft. When it's a good deal and not from a store 99% it's stolen. Those speakers fell off the truck


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Now we know who's daddy's girl is in the fam. Rightfully so.


My dad isn't perfect. But he always comes through in these types of situations. He doesn't like seeing his kids stress out or worrying. He wants to make it better, fix it. At least for my sister and myself.

Dad gives up on my brother, but in time my brother somehow gets into his head again. Poor dad gets hurt everytime brother does this stupid stuff.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Need to clean out the car before selling it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Some thieves are not bad. I had left the car door open once, and my credit cards were stolen. The guy purchased grocery with them ☹ The bank voided the transactions and I felt good for the thief &#128519;


Maybe he bought beer & cigarettes the grocery store then sold the beer and cigarettes to elementary school kids.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Need to clean out the car before selling it.


The car (which was an extra car) was sitting at my work when the WFH order started. So my mom and dad went there, charged the battery, got the maintenance, etc. I never had it in my possession after that. Mom took on the task of putting all my stuff in a bag. Guess she may have missed a few things &#128533;


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Each state has their own rules regarding vehicle and plates registrations, but one thing is common and that is the owners signature on the title/slip. Also, never leave any identification document inside your car, such as insurance paperwork, title, etc. Just carry a copy with you on your wallet, purse. Thieves can easily find out where a person lives or even have access to the house if there's a garage door opener.

I recently donated a car, my old winter beater to Karz4Kidz. The car was sitting unused in my driveway until it finally would not start. Before giving the car away, I went through everything to make sure there was no paperwork with my name/address on it.

@Mkang14 , as long as vehicle was reported stolen, and you have removed it from your insurance, there should not be any worries for you. You are a SA, you have first hand experience on how computers works and glitches occur. This is just a matter of dotting the i's and crossing the t's for all entities to clear you and your family name. Good luck.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Dad gives up on my brother, but in time my brother somehow gets into his head again. Poor dad gets hurt everytime brother does this stupid stuff.


Father / Son relationships
Are vastly different from father daughter.
You'll always be his princess &#128120;
&#128073;"_Natural Law: Sons are put on Earth to trouble their Fathers"_
John Rooney, Road to Perdition


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

2JoshH said:


> Father / Son relationships
> Are vastly different from father daughter.
> You'll always be his princess &#128120;
> &#128073;"_Natural Law: Sons are put on Earth to trouble their Fathers"_
> John Rooney, Road to Perdition


Son: I crashed the car
Dad: &#129327; You did what to my car?

Daughter: I crashed the car
Dad: &#128561; My darling! Are you alright? Are you sure?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Father / Son relationships
> Are vastly different from father daughter.
> You'll always be his princess &#128120;
> &#128073;"_Natural Law: Sons are put on Earth to trouble their Fathers"_
> John Rooney, Road to Perdition


You don't know about the love of Asian parents. Asian parents love a bad son more than an obedient lovely daughter since they have so much worries on their son's future and they put all their mind and patience on them. Ask her if you don't believe me.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah but the whole situation is scary. I dont like this type of shady activity hovering over my good name &#128527;.
> 
> I watched a documentary where the victim of social security fraud is still paying hundreds of thousands for something he didnt do.
> 
> ...


 About 10 years ago I was involved in a 5 car accident (ironically I was the first car, got hit hard in the back). The guy who caused the accident was high on drugs. The car had been reported stolen, no payout to anyone. 
The car that rear-ended me was a cop, his trunk was pushed in so far that his backseat became his front seat. Luckily nobody got hurt!!
My insurance company (American Family) told me that I would have to pay the deductible to get my car fixed (4300.00 in damage estimates). My car was a 2010 Toyota Camry. I told my agent, no way in hell am I paying anything. Not my fault!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Father / Son relationships
> Are vastly different from father daughter.
> You'll always be his princess &#128120;
> &#128073;"_Natural Law: Sons are put on Earth to trouble their Fathers"_
> John Rooney, Road to Perdition





Wildgoose said:


> You don't know about the love of Asian parents. Asian parents love a bad son more than an obedient lovely daughter since they have so much worries on their son's future and they put all their mind and patience on them. Ask her if you don't believe me. :biggrin:


This is true with the older generations imo. When I say older mean how grand parent's age were to our parents age growing up.

The only one that cried when her kids had girls instead of boys was my nani (dads mom)

My dad is the oldest, he git an education, while his siblings worked the farm, til this day they all look up to him and respect his advice. Men>women

Moms parents were ahead of their time. They have to be the most loving 2 people. They all treat my mom, the youngest, special.

My dad has always been so over protective of me and my brother got freedom. That i resent. Doesn't mean he loved him more. Maybe he sensed I'd be a huge flirt &#129300;.



IRME4EVER said:


> About 10 years ago I was involved in a 5 car accident (ironically I was the first car, got hit hard in the back). The guy who caused the accident was high on drugs. The car had been reported stolen, no payout to anyone.
> The car that rear-ended me was a cop, his trunk was pushed in so far that his backseat became his front seat. Luckily nobody got hurt!!
> My insurance company (American Family) told me that I would have to pay the deductible to get my car fixed (4300.00 in damage estimates). My car was a 2010 Toyota Camry. I told my agent, no way in hell am I paying anything. Not my fault!!


Its really a shitty situation for you but gives me hope &#128517;


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> My dad is the oldest, *he git an education,* while his siblings worked the farm, til this day they all look up to him and respect his advice. Men>women


Lucky for your family 
the provider git an education &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Lucky for your family
> the provider git an education &#129318;‍♂


Oh stop you hadaded to point that out.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

cumonohito said:


> I recently donated a car, my old winter beater to Karz4Kidz.


God damn you. Ear worm

1 877 kars for kids
k-a-r-s Kars for kids
1-877 kars for kids 
donate your car today


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> God damn you. Ear worm
> 
> 1 877 kars for kids
> k-a-r-s Kars for kids
> ...


I make money with them!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> God damn you. Ear worm
> 
> 1 877 kars for kids
> k-a-r-s Kars for kids
> ...


Has to be one of the most catchy commercial tunes


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> God damn you. Ear worm
> 
> 1 877 kars for kids
> k-a-r-s Kars for kids
> ...


A lot of those "charities" are actually scams.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Has to be one of the most catchy commercial tunes


Really? 
Come on


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://ecoxplorer.com/2019/12/scam-alert-kars4kids-car-donation-charity/
https://www.charitywatch.org/charit...ars4kids-ads-disguise-charity39s-real-purpose


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

observer said:


> Not in California.
> 
> When a vehicle is towed, notice is only mailed to the registered owner.
> 
> ...


How does CA handle towed, unregistered car notifications?


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah but the whole situation is scary. I dont like this type of shady activity hovering over my good name &#128527;.
> 
> I watched a documentary where the victim of social security fraud is still paying hundreds of thousands for something he didnt do.
> 
> ...


Did you submit a NOTICE OF TRANSFER AND RELEASE OF LIABILITY on DMV website? If you didn't do it, the vehicle was technically registered under your name in DMV records even after you sold it. Most likely they traced that former vehicle of yours by the license plate or VIN number to your insurance company based on DMV records. That's why that insurance claim has been filed.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> How does CA handle towed, unregistered car notifications?


After three days a lien sale company comes in and writes down the car info. They then go back to their offices and run a printout of the DMV info on the vehicle.

The info has the last registered owner on it. A certified letter is mailed to the address of the registered owner advising them that their car is at Bobs Tow Service and that they have X amount of days to go pick up and PAY for the charges on the car or it will be sold at auction on a certain day.

The date depends on the value of the car. Junk cars under 300 will be auctioned in 15 days. Cars between 301 and 3,000 in 30 days. Cars above that 45 days. These figures may have changed.

Lien sale companies used to charge tow companies on volume of cars they liened between 15-30 dollars each. The registered owner usually paid 50 bux for the lien sale fees plus daily storage and tow fees. These figures have probably gone up as well.

Tow fees were in the 150-200 for a car. Trucks more plus lien sale papers plus 30 day storage fee per day after the first four hours. These amounts have probably gone up as well.

After the lien sale date the tow company was free to sell the vehicle. If a car went over the owed tow fees, the excess is sent to the state who holds it for the registered owner.

Most people don't know that so the state "holds" the money in perpetuity.

We towed anywhere from a hundred to two hundred cars a day. This was 20 years ago, most cars owed 300 bux just to get it out on the FIRST day.

Ohh, and I almost forgot, some cities charge administrative fees plus a 10% "parking tax" per day.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Selector19 said:


> Did you submit a NOTICE OF TRANSFER AND RELEASE OF LIABILITY on DMV website? If you didn't do it, the vehicle was technically registered under your name in DMV records even after you sold it. Most likely they traced that former vehicle of yours by the license plate or VIN number to your insurance company based on DMV records. That's why that insurance claim has been filed.


I never submitted those documents &#128533;. Just filled nout pink slip.

Just based on what I'm being told, because the car was reported stolen at the time im not liable for what happend. &#129310;

I tried calling the insurance lady yesterday and today but won't pick up.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I never submitted those documents &#128533;. Just filled nout pink slip.


Well, there you have it.
She filled nout pink slip &#129318;‍♂
case closed


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Well, there you have it.
> She filled nout pink slip &#129318;‍♂
> case closed


I noticed that mistake earlier and thought... oh well no biggie!!! No one will notice.

But of course, should have known better ✍&#128064;


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I noticed that mistake earlier and thought... oh well no biggie!!! No one will notice.But of course, should have known better ✍&#128064;


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

observer said:


> After three days a lien sale company comes in and writes down the car info. They then go back to their offices and run a printout of the DMV info on the vehicle.
> 
> The info has the last registered owner on it. A certified letter is mailed to the address of the registered owner advising them that their car is at Bobs Tow Service and that they have X amount of days to go pick up and PAY for the charges on the car or it will be sold at auction on a certain day.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I got a call today and email that a car i sold to my dad to put under my brother's name 3 months ago was in a accident and the claim was sent to my insurance company. People are claiming injuries. It has some sort of police reference number on it as well.
> 
> Weird thing is my car was a 2008 and the email mentioned 2014.
> 
> ...


Something is very fishy here....
When you"sold" the car to your dad, why didn't you tske it off your insurance?
Why does the email say, "YOUR claim has been filed, if you didn't file a claim?
Why didn't you dad tell you the car was stolen? That's not something that happens every day. 
Who told you the car was sold, and why would they apparently lie to you?
Unless you left a lot out of this story, this doesn't add up, at all.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

freeFromUber said:


> Something is very fishy here....
> When you"sold" the car to your dad, why didn't you tske it off your insurance?
> Why does the email say, "YOUR claim has been filed, if you didn't file a claim?
> Why didn't you dad tell you the car was stolen? That's not something that happens every day.
> ...


Sniff &#128067; Sniff &#128067; Sniff &#128067;
Yeah, Something DOES smell fishy .&#129300;
What say u Princess @Mkang14 &#128120; ?
​Have u been manipulating vulnerable men with your Feminine Wilds ?

​


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Hondas get stolen. Honda, solve this problem, it is time &#128553;


Honda's get stolen because they are Good looking, reasonably priced, popular cars and there is a shit ton of them on the road. Come on man, you're blaming Honda because they make good cars??? Huh?



Mkang14 said:


> Once I signed the pink slip over, I didn't have to do anything dmv right?


You are supposed to turn in the license plates to DMV.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

freeFromUber said:


> Honda's get stolen because they are Good looking, reasonably priced, popular cars and there is a shit ton of them on the road. Come on man, you're blaming Honda because they make good cars??? Huh?


Actually,
Honda's get stolen because they're Worth lots more &#128176;
Chopped-Up for parts which are in high demand
on the grey market.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

IRME4EVER said:


> About 10 years ago I was involved in a 5 car accident (ironically I was the first car, got hit hard in the back). The guy who caused the accident was high on drugs. The car had been reported stolen, no payout to anyone.
> The car that rear-ended me was a cop, his trunk was pushed in so far that his backseat became his front seat. Luckily nobody got hurt!!
> My insurance company (American Family) told me that I would have to pay the deductible to get my car fixed (4300.00 in damage estimates). My car was a 2010 Toyota Camry. I told my agent, no way in hell am I paying anything. Not my fault!!


And....? What happened? That is one shitty insurance company if they told you that. Nearly all insurance Companies would never ask the policy holder to pay in this circumstance. They would fix your car and go after the insurance company at fault to pay them back. That's how the insurance industry works.



2JoshH said:


> Actually,
> Honda's get stolen because they're Worth lots more &#128176;
> Chopped-Up for parts which are in high demand
> on the grey market


Very true



Mkang14 said:


> I tried calling the insurance lady yesterday and today but won't pick up


They didn't have an answering machine?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

freeFromUber said:


> Something is very fishy here....
> When you"sold" the car to your dad, why didn't you tske it off your insurance?
> Why does the email say, "YOUR claim has been filed, if you didn't file a claim?
> Why didn't you dad tell you the car was stolen? That's not something that happens every day.
> ...


Its all fact. That would be completely pathetic to make any of this up. Dont quit your day job &#128373;️‍♂

When you"sold" the car to your dad, why didn't you tske it off your insurance? I did take it off my insurance. I have a time line of events a few post later.
Why does the email say, "YOUR claim has been filed, if you didn't file a claim? its not my claim. The claim came from the insurance company of the people that were injured after the car was reported stolen. 
Why didn't you dad tell you the car was stolen? That's not something that happens every day. So you apparently missed the part where I said my brother had several cars stolen from him. Yes this is the usual. My dad at first told me it was sold for drugs and then later explained the whole stolen situation. Possibly he was also putting the pieces together.
Who told you the car was sold, and why would they apparently lie to you? This is right in the post. My dad earlier told me the car was sold for drugs. It seems that was an assumption based on my brothers history with drugs but I took that as a fact.
Unless you left a lot out of this story, this doesn't add up, at all. If you can't sense my worry through the post then your senses are off. 



freeFromUber said:


> And....? What happened? That is one shitty insurance company if they told you that. Nearly all insurance Companies would never ask the policy holder to pay in this circumstance. They would fix your car and go after the insurance company at fault to pay them back. That's how the insurance industry works.
> 
> 
> Very true
> ...


I left a couple of messages with my information. Stop embarrassing yourself with your false accusations



freeFromUber said:


> And....? What happened? That is one shitty insurance company if they told you that. Nearly all insurance Companies would never ask the policy holder to pay in this circumstance. They would fix your car and go after the insurance company at fault to pay them back. That's how the insurance industry works.
> 
> 
> Very true
> ...


You're truly a dumb dumb


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I got a call today and email that a car i sold to my dad to put under my brother's name 3 months ago was in a accident and the claim was sent to my insurance company. People are claiming injuries. It has some sort of police reference number on it as well.
> 
> Weird thing is my car was a 2008 and the email mentioned 2014.
> 
> ...


didnt you fill send in the release of liability to the DMV if you did not it could be trouble, I had a friend wink wink, that had something like this happen, he quckly filled it out with back dates of the day and made a copy than.told everyone involved he sent it in via US mail. the photo copy saved hime everyone stopped bothering him.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

uberist said:


> didnt you fill send in the release of liability to the DMV if you did not it could be trouble, I had a friend wink wink, that had something like this happen, he quckly filled it out with back dates of the day and made a copy than.told everyone involved he sent it in via US mail. the photo copy saved hime everyone stopped bothering him.


The car was reported stolen at the time of the accident. According to my dad that alone means no one is responsible. Even if I didn't fill out the release of liability (which i didn't &#128530. The car looks totalled. Not sure it will be too big of an issue now.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> You are supposed to turn in the license plates to DMV.


depends on the state, in California the plate stays on the car except for personal plates which you can transfer to your new car


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> The car was reported stolen at the time of the accident. According to my dad that alone means no one is responsible. Even if I didn't fill out the release of liability (which i didn't &#128530. The car looks totalled. Not sure it will be too big of an issue now.
> View attachment 501160


as long as it was stolen... id still fill out the release and copy it


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2JoshH said:


> Sniff &#128067; Sniff &#128067; Sniff &#128067;
> Yeah, Something DOES smell fishy .&#129300;
> What say u Princess @Mkang14 &#128120; ?
> ​Have u been manipulating vulnerable men with your Wilds ?
> ​


Yes, these poor defenseless men, falling into the evil mkang web.

Because quoting means love and likes mean sex. Couldn't possibly be friendly when mkangs involved.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> The car was reported stolen at the time of the accident. According to my dad that alone means no one is responsible. Even if I didn't fill out the release of liability (which i didn't &#128530. The car looks totalled. Not sure it will be too big of an issue now.
> View attachment 501160


What's wrong with it?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> What's wrong with it?


It looks pretty smashed and ****ed up to me &#129335;‍♀


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> The car was reported stolen at the time of the accident. According to my dad that alone means no one is responsible. Even if I didn't fill out the release of liability (which i didn't &#128530. The car looks totalled. Not sure it will be too big of an issue now.
> View attachment 501160


The door is totaled.I
The front fender needs replacement.
But . . .
The Unibody below the rocker panel looks pretty straight.
Car is Fixable.
Looks like it was hit by another car.
Couple hundred dollars ($500.0-$600.00) at a junkyard and it could look straight again.

You may even find parts with matching paint.

Shims and a little prying & hammering will " adjust" body to new parts.

( if door hinges bent, stack metal shims on it till it lines up !)

I will pay you $300.00 for it.
Since it is STILL YOUR CAR.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

freeFromUber said:


> Honda's get stolen because they are Good looking, reasonably priced, popular cars and there is a shit ton of them on the road. Come on man, you're blaming Honda because they make good cars??? Huh?
> 
> 
> You are supposed to turn in the license plates to DMV.


&#129318;‍♂ Really? I mean really? In that case, Lexus/Toyota should be stolen the most. Why are so many Civics stolen compared to Corollas? Hondas are notorious for getting stolen. Honda needs to fix their shit.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes, these poor defenseless men, falling into the evil mkang web.
> Because quoting means love and likes mean sex. Couldn't possibly be friendly when mkangs involved.


Sad little avatar &#128553; change 
On The bright side you got a new Acura ‼
and 150+ responses to ur OP &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Newer Hondas are hard to steal actually.



freeFromUber said:


> Something is very fishy here....
> When you"sold" the car to your dad, why didn't you tske it off your insurance?
> Why does the email say, "YOUR claim has been filed, if you didn't file a claim?
> Why didn't you dad tell you the car was stolen? That's not something that happens every day.
> ...


Troll , whose comment received a reaction from another troll.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> The door is totaled.I
> The front fender needs replacement.
> But . . .
> The Unibody below the rocker panel looks pretty straight.
> ...


This was the worst damage but there was damage to the front and some on back. Possible t bone. Cars old. My dad won't help my brother with it and I doubt my brother will get it fixed, not sure how it plays into insurance. I say get rid of it and brother takes the &#128646; to work.



2JoshH said:


> Sad little avatar &#128553; change
> On The bright side you got a new Acura ‼


Avatar has to reflect how I feel &#128530;


2JoshH said:


> and 150+ responses to ur OP &#129318;‍♂


It does soften the blow &#128530;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> The car was reported stolen at the time of the accident. According to my dad that alone means no one is responsible. Even if I didn't fill out the release of liability (which i didn't &#128530. The car looks totalled. Not sure it will be too big of an issue now.
> View attachment 501160


Heres a door$200.00
I see mirror is still good on wrecked door. Glass also. Probably interior panels also.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> This was the worst damage but there was damage to the front and some on back. Possible t bone. Cars old. My dad won't help my brother with it and I doubt my brother will get it fixed, not sure how it plays into insurance. I say get rid of it and brother takes the &#128646; to work.
> 
> 
> Avatar has to reflect how I feel &#128530;
> ...


You got a new Acura? &#128523;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I will pay you $300.00 for it.
> Since it is STILL YOUR CAR.





Road Hu$tle said:


> You got a new Acura? &#128523;


i barely wanted the car when it was in one usable piece.

If it ever comes back to me, I'm ready to leave it in the California brush &#128293;


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

You worry too much.

I gotchu with a new car &#128663; 
(can't be more than $1000) 

&#128556;


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Heres a door$200.00
> I see mirror is still good on wrecked door. Glass also. Probably interior panels also.
> View attachment 501188


Princess @Mkang14 was hoping for a 911
but I guess "A Door" is a good substitute


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You worry too much.
> 
> I gotchu with a new car &#128663; (can't be more than $1000)
> 
> &#128556;


Yeah I do. Dont want to be involved in something like this. Especially becuse I follow the law.


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah I do. Dont want to be involved in something like this. Especially becuse I follow the law.


We learn from our mistakes. All is well. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

1 877 Kars 4 Kids
K-A-R-S Kars for Kids
1-877 Kars 4 Kids
Donate your car today


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah I do. Dont want to be involved in something like this. Especially becuse I follow the law.


I cut people off who impact my life in a negative way. It's the only way I can achieve peace.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I should post this in my advice thread, but the one thing I’ve (re)learned from this forum is that cars are a massive headache and not worth it.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> 1 877 Kars 4 Kids
> K-A-R-S Kars for Kids
> 1-877 Kars 4 Kids
> Donate your car today


There needs to be a &#128545; reaction option.



RideShare_Hustler said:


> I cut people off who impact my life in a negative way. It's the only way I can achieve peace.


That's a lot easier said than done when that person is a close family member. @Mkang14, I'm sorry you have to go through all this BS with your brother.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I should post this in my advice thread, but the one thing I've (re)learned from this forum is that cars are a massive headache and not worth it.


Automobiles are a PASSION !


----------



## Road Hu$tle (Aug 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> There needs to be a &#128545; reaction option


Trolls will troll &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> There needs to be a &#128545; reaction option.


Sorry, I just thought everyone should enjoy the earworm ive had since last night.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Road Hu$tle said:


> Trolls will troll &#129335;‍♂


Nah, @Boca Ratman's not a troll. I just keep getting that annoying ass jingle in my head everytime someone mentions it!



Boca Ratman said:


> Sorry, I just thought everyone should enjoy the earworm ive had since last night.


Sharing the suffering, huh? &#128523;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I’ve actually managed to avoid watching that ad by muting it every time someone references or clips it. I have seen a couple of seconds of it, so I think I know exactly what I’m missing.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Sharing the suffering, huh?


What can I say, I'm a giver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Sorry, I just thought everyone should enjoy the earworm ive had since last night.


Here is a photograph of REAL EAR WORMS !

THEY ENTER AN EAR
AND DESTROY IT BY EATING IT FROM WITHIN !

Terrible Fate for an Ear !

( of corn)


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Here is a photograph of REAL EAR WORMS !
> 
> THEY ENTER AN EAR
> AND DESTROY IT BY EATING IT FROM WITHIN !
> ...


What the hell man?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> What the hell man?


Oh . . . Dont Worry about Those.

Worry about THESE.









They LIVE IN YOUR MATRESS & EAT DEAD SKIN . . .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> I care because its still pending/unsure. As of now I have a claim under my name. I dont trust people will handle it right.
> 
> I also had a issue last year where someone managed to steal thousands out of my card, after I replied yes to fraud alert. Thanks capitol one &#128515;&#128077;. Then got accused of using it myself by the agents, because some were at a store 30 miles away. Was told at a couple points that they dont see it as fraud. Spend hours on the phone, first time to fill the report. Then found out later the report was closed because the operator made a error. Oh and the fraud continued on my replaced, then locked account. They hacked a locked account!
> 
> Then i called again and spent hours on the phone and the lady finally helped after first saying there was nothing she could do. The proof was in the system, they just couldn't put it together. This time the card actually locked and the fraud was cleared. I haven't used that card in a year. Considering killing it but I had it for 16 years. Unfortunately the bank associated with the card changed to capitol 1 which started the problem.


Why is any claim anything at all to do with you or your insurance? You say you no longer own the car and didn't when it was in an accident. You removed it from the insurance, you say, so why isn't the insurance company just telling the people calling them whatever card they found in the car is invalid?
If it was missing and presumed stolen for a month why was your BROTHER's insurance not already preparing to pay for it?

None of the story makes sense as far as why the insurance is so screwed up. Are you sure anything your brother, the druggie, is telling the truth and wasn't in the car, giving out the old insurance info? This all sounds very fishy and I don't think we're getting the full story.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why is any claim anything at all to do with you or your insurance? You say you no longer own the car and didn't when it was in an accident. So why did you not immediately remove it from your insurance?
> 
> There's a form, often online, to tell DPS that you no longer own a vehicle. It a CYA just in case someone goes out and robs a bank in it or kills someone.
> 
> ...


Problem is you didn't read. I am not responsible for your incompetence.

I removed myself from the insurance 5/2x the car was in an accident 7/20. AS I ALREADY STATED AND SHOWED A SCREAN SHOT FROM MY INSURANCE DOCUMENT.

As already stated, my dad said once it is stolen and brother already reported it stolen its no longer my brothers responsibility and especially not mine. He suspects my information may have been brought up due to an old insurance card left behind or dmv has me as the owner still because I didn't fill out the transfer document, just pink slip. Again none of it matters. Car was reported stolen so they should have never got this claim going.

The people having questions about the story aren't reading what I wrote. I encourage you and some of the other not so intelligent bunch to read before writing. Thanks for providing nothing new, being counterproductive and misunderstanding everything &#128077;


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> Problem is you didn't read. I am not responsible for your incompetence.
> 
> I removed myself from the insurance 5/2x the car was in an accident 7/20. AS I ALREADY STATED AND SHOWED A SCREAN SHOT FROM MY INSURANCE DOCUMENT.
> 
> The people having questions about the story aren't reading what I wrote. I encourage you and some of the other not so intelligent bunch to read before writing. Thanks for providing nothing new, being counterproductive and misunderstanding everything &#128077;


I read that later and edited.

I still think there's more to the story. I also wonder why you don't deal with your own crap rather than have your dad, who seems to be enabling your druggie brother, dealing with it for you. You need to start figuring things out on your own. Start by disengaging from them in anything material. I wouldn't rent to them, from them, sell or buy anything. You may be telling us the whole story that you've been told, but I don't think YOU have the whole story.

And if your insurance hasn't told the folks trying to collect to get lost because they haven't insured the car for months you need a new insurance company because they're clueless. If I could get my insurance company to pay AFTER I canceled a car from my policy I'd pay a lot less for insurance.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I read that later and edited.
> 
> I still think there's more to the story. I also wonder why you don't deal with your own crap rather than have your dad, who seems to be enabling your druggie brother, dealing with it for you. You need to start figuring things out on your own. Start by disengaging from them in anything material. I wouldn't rent to them, from them, sell or buy anything. You may be telling us the whole story that you've been told, but I don't think YOU have the whole story.
> 
> And if your insurance hasn't told the folks trying to collect to get lost because they haven't insured the car for months you need a new insurance company because they're clueless. If I could get my insurance company to pay AFTER I canceled a car from my policy I'd pay a lot less for insurance.


I'm sure there is more because even I don't know for sure why my insurance was contacted. But I stated everything I know.

So let me get this straight. You literally misread everything, just to call me out on your warped view. I then came back correcting what you wrote. Now your going into my dad? You see what your doing? Grasping at straws. Your not trying to help. I don't sense that at all.

Your opinion no longer has any value.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm sure there is more because even I don't know for sure why my insurance was contacted. But I stated everything I know.
> 
> So let me get this straight. You literally misread everything, just to call me out on your warped view. I then came back correcting what you wrote. Now your going into my dad? You see what your doing? Grasping at straws. Your not trying to help. I don't sense that at all.
> 
> Your opinion no longer has any value.


Don't let them get under ur skin they only want to contribute their 2 cents into the thread. Even though they are not contributing anything monetary towards you for all this free entertainment and posting that you are providing 

People always like telling other people what to do and how to live their lives or how they "should" live their lives when it really none of anyone business to tell anyone how to live their lives because it not their life in the 1st place to live and doubly true when they are not putting in a single dollar in your life.

I think what might of happen is that things got complicated by the whole circumstance. It all life lessons and everyone learns from the experiences that are given to us by life. Some people learn from them and others repeat the same mistakes until the day they die. Neither is right or wrong it just is. A mistake in one person eyes is not a mistake in another person eye it all relative to that person.

I believe you got this life lesson on the head and you'll probably avoid doing a similar thing in the future because it stressful and time consuming even though it brings a few hours of entertainment on the forum.

Hardly anyone on this planet was born perfect with all the answers and make all the right choices in life. If such a person exist I still haven't met them yet. A lot of us just roll with the punches as they come if they come and try to avoid it if we can but it always 20-20 vision in hindsight and that what a lot of people see in this thread.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Don't let them get under ur skin they only want to contribute their 2 cents into the thread. Even though they are not contributing anything monetary towards you for all this free entertainment and posting that you are providing
> 
> People always like telling other people what to do and how to live their lives or how they "should" live their lives when it really none of anyone business to tell anyone how to live their lives because it not their life in the 1st place to live and doubly true when they are not putting in a single dollar in your life.
> 
> I think what might of happen is that things got complicated by the whole circumstance. It all life lessons and everyone learns from the experiences that are given to us by life. Some people learn from them and others repeat the same mistakes until the day they die. Neither is right or wrong it just is. A mistake in one person eyes is not a mistake in another person eye it all relative to that person.


Thanks &#128522;

I got a lot of useful information from people. I dont mind being lectured either if im getting some sort of value from it and it's well intentioned. Almost everyone was really helpful.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks &#128522;
> 
> I got a lot of useful information from people. I dont mind being lectured either if im getting some sort of value from it and it's well intentioned. Almost everyone was really helpful.


Getting lectured on anything especially if the other person doesn't want it just comes off as an unwanted attack. It of course different in a classroom environment or a training environment where you are paying to get lectured and often generally accepted that you will be lectured. On an open internet forum it usually highly ineffective.

It really not the end of the world and not a major life changing event either as an actual vehicle accident from a hit & run on you would be far more stressful as you didn't get the other driver details and you'll have to be out of pocket with the insurance claim.

My mother a few years ago was making a right turn on the road and the vehicle behind her that was approaching failed to see she was turning and stopped on the road and slammed into the rear of her at 40mph. Insurance for the vehicle and still with the lawyers about her compensation for medical insurance to this day. She still suffering from neck, back and arm pain from the vehicle accident with all that force been transferred from dead stop.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Getting lectured on anything especially if the other person doesn't want it just comes off as an unwanted attack. It of course different in a classroom environment or a training environment where you are paying to get lectured and often generally accepted that you will be lectured. On an open internet forum it usually highly ineffective.
> 
> It really not the end of the world and not a major life changing event either as an actual vehicle accident from a hit & run on you would be far more stressful as you didn't get the other driver details and you'll have to be out of pocket with the insurance claim.
> 
> My mother a few years ago was making a right turn on the road and the vehicle behind her that was approaching failed to see she was turning and stopped on the road and slammed into the rear of her at 40mph. Insurance for the vehicle and still with the lawyers about her compensation for medical insurance to this day. She still suffering from neck, back and arm pain from the vehicle accident with all that force been transferred from dead stop.


The bs people have to deal with and for a year &#129318;‍♀. Really sucks what your mom is going through. Kind of puts things in perspective.

We also have fires &#128293; that are reaching close to our city. So much smoke outside. Feels like we're in a yellow/orange filter. In a meeting yesterday, one of my coworkers stated him concern for my area being destroyed, which is adding to the anxiety.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> The bs people have to deal with and for a year &#129318;‍♀. Really sucks what your mom is going through. Kind of puts things in perspective.
> 
> We also have fires &#128293; that are reaching close to our city. So much smoke outside. Feels like we're in a yellow/orange filter. In a meeting yesterday, one of my coworkers stated him concern for my city being destroyed, which is adding to the anxiety.


A few ways to relax yourself and that would be getting a massage or what I've been looking into with the combination of massage/exercise is something that called an infrared sauna blanket.

You are probably wondering what is that!? Well you get into it and set it to like 170 or even higher if you want to the ultimate torture hahah. Generally people stay in it from anywhere from half hour up to an hour and this thing sends infrared waves into your body and it promotes you to sweat a lot.

It gets rid of a lot of the heavy metals out of your body through heavy sweating, good for your muscles to relax as well and good for your immune system too because it raises your body up to fever levels for just that hour if you can handle it. At the end of it you feel relaxed as well and even full of energy. I've been looking at a few different ones so probably purchase myself one later next week.

Oh yeah the other thing is you burn about 500-600 calories depending how big you are per hour laying in that blanket. Some people use it with their exercise as it burns off calories and help them train again sooner by promoting faster recovery times.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> A few ways to relax yourself and that would be getting a massage or what I've been looking into with the combination of massage/exercise is something that called an infrared sauna blanket.
> 
> You are probably wondering what is that!? Well you get into it and set it to like 170 or even higher if you want to the ultimate torture hahah. Generally people stay in it from anywhere from half hour up to an hour and this thing sends infrared waves into your body and it promotes you to sweat a lot.
> 
> ...


Love massage and heat. Maybe more then the average.

Never heard of this but it seems so relaxing. Think im about to buy one. Cost $500


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> You are probably wondering what is that!? Well you get into it and set it to like 170 or even higher if you want to the ultimate torture hahah. Generally people stay in it from anywhere from half hour up to an hour and this thing sends infrared waves into your body and it promotes you to sweat a lot.
> 
> It gets rid of a lot of the heavy metals out of your body through heavy sweating, good for your muscles to relax as well and good for your immune system too because it raises your body up to fever levels for just that hour if you can handle it.


That sounds miserable!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> That sounds miserable!


That what I thought at 1st but from people that been using it for 3 to 7 days a week have said they felt like they were teenagers again and had energy levels that they haven't had in a very long time.


Mkang14 said:


> Love massage and heat. Maybe more then the average.
> 
> Never heard of this but it seems so relaxing. Think im about to buy one. Cost $500
> View attachment 501261
> View attachment 501262


Yeah few choices out there and from the bit of research I have done you want one that has 3 zones and not the 2 zones. Cost a bit more but it'll do more good.

You could probably read an audio book or even watch a tv series while you in it for 30-50 minutes so 2 birds 1 stone. Do you a world of good too. Especially if you are into that kind of therapy with heat & light waves etc that have some actual medical benefits which you can even see for yourself online by medical doctors.

What got me interested in is faster recovery times after exercising because that what I hate is feeling like you been hit by a truck after a good workout and you don't want to get out of bed because everything just hurts. "That when you know you actually workout and not just looked at the weights."

I got my little aromatherapy machine that diffuses pure essential oil into the room so going to have that added benefit going to make it that much more relaxing when I get my hands on one of those blankets.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> That sounds miserable!


I imagine its like a super pad all over &#129396;. But the sweat part &#128514;


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I imagine its like a super pad all over &#129396;. But the sweat part &#128514;


This is the one I'm looking at getting and it like $287 US or about $390 Aussie. Good value as I've been looking at the more expensive ones but this does the same and seem durable.










1st timers usually wear clothes but more experience goers are in their swimwear/undergarments or completely commando for maximum benefit.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> The claim came from the insurance company of the people that were injured after the car was reported stolen.


How would they get you name and email if you did not have insurance on the car and it was not registered to you???



Mkang14 said:


> You're truly a dumb dumb


Sound like your the dumb dumb, since this sequence of spectacular events is nearly impossible, if you just did the basics correctly.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

freeFromUber said:


> How would they get you name and email if you did not have insurance on the car and it was not registered to you???
> 
> 
> Sound like your the dumb dumb, since this sequence of spectacular events is nearly impossible, if you just did the basics correctly.


Everything you're wondering about has already been addressed in this thread. If you're so curious about it, go back and read.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> This is the one I'm looking at getting and it like $287 US or about $390 Aussie. Good value as I've been looking at the more expensive ones but this does the same and seem durable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh God, that looks like one of the circles of hell. 
I pay $800 /month in electricity to not sweat when I lay in my bed.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Oh God, that looks like one of the circles of hell.
> I pay $800 /month in electricity to not sweat when I lay in my bed.


I turn up the AC so high I need a blanket. Ima probly cry when I see my bill.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

freeFromUber said:


> How would they get you name and email if you did not have insurance on the car and it was not registered to you???
> 
> 
> Sound like your the dumb dumb, since this sequence of spectacular events is nearly impossible, if you just did the basics correctly.


The other people filed a claim against me. They contacted my insurance company who also set up a claim. Claim doesn't mean I did anything wrong. It's set up while they investigate the situation.

Paragraph above answers the question you erased about why there is a claim number with my insurance company.

We don't know exactly how they got my insurance information. Neither did the claims lady. We can throw out guesses. Last I heard she is gathering more information. So I will know more later.

Per you, "sequence of spectacular events is nearly impossible". I dont think you have an understanding of what happend. So please stop throwing stones blind folded.

By the way, all this has already been answered.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> The car was reported stolen at the time of the accident. According to my dad that alone means no one is responsible. Even if I didn't fill out the release of liability (which i didn't &#128530. The car looks totalled. Not sure it will be too big of an issue now.
> View attachment 501160


I'd buy it. Is the title clean other than theft?

Just be sure to fill out the sold notice this time &#128221;✍

&#128521;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> The other people filed a claim against me. They contacted my insurance company who also set up a claim. Claim doesn't mean I did anything wrong. It's set up while they investigate the situation.
> 
> Paragraph above answers the question you erased about why there is a claim number with my insurance company.
> 
> ...


While we're rehashing don't forget 
1 877 kars for kids
K-A-R-S Kars for Kids 
1 877 kars 4 kids
donate your car today


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Once I signed the pink slip over, I didn't have to do anything dmv right?


In NY we need to turn in plates. And give reason .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> In NY we need to turn in plates. And give reason .


Just thinking about this. That seems like a waste of money. Wondering what that would achieve over a transfer of ownership document &#129300;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> Just thinking about this. That seems like a waste of money. Wondering what that would achieve over a transfer of ownership document &#129300;


It keeps prisoners busy cranking out license plates.

Lol.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> It keeps prisoners busy cranking out license plates.


But who pays for those liscence plates


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I've wondered the same here though.

Why do we have to register vehicles every year. Why not every two years when we have to smog them?

Can you imagine the savings in employee time, vehicle owner time, fuel to get to/from DMV, stickers, etc. etc.

Smog, traffic, electricity, overtime, accidents, STRESS etc...

I need to add that to my platform.

#VoteObserver2020


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> But who pays for those liscence plates


Taxpayers...we pay prisoners $0.15/hour as a thank you!!



ariel5466 said:


> Everything you're wondering about has already been addressed in this thread. If you're so curious about it, go back and read.


I did, and it seems a lot of very, very intelligent people have very similar questions/concerns.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

freeFromUber said:


> I did, and it seems a lot of very, very intelligent people have very similar questions/concerns.


Which have been discussed and addressed.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

freeFromUber said:


> Sound like your the dumb dumb


Keep in mind that if you post in such a hostile way, other people will respond in kind.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

freeFromUber said:


> Taxpayers...we pay prisoners $0.15/hour as a thank you!!
> 
> 
> I did, and it seems a lot of very, very intelligent people have very similar questions/concerns.


Here look at this from my point of view. I stated what happend and know everything is true because I'm living it.

Then Inspector Clouseau and his side kick fuzzy "calling me out". To me you both seem like idiots, because i know the truth. So I can easily swing back everything you two knuckle heads are "uncovering".

Other people ask questions so they can get a clear idea of the situation, once they did, they provided some information. Not you. You were no help. Only brought stress to an already stressful situation. But i suspect that was your goal all along.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Keep in mind that if you post in such a hostile way, other people will respond in kind.


Why is it those who have yet to master English contractions are always so quick to call other people stupid?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Just thinking about this. That seems like a waste of money. Wondering what that would achieve over a transfer of ownership document &#129300;


We also transfer title . Different plates for different owners. That make it 2ways not to have wrong owner problems


----------

